# i gotta make THIS! :D



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

now this is what i call "homemade pumpkin pie from scratch" ROFLMAO


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

That is great.....love his expression!


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

Too freaking cute!!!!!!


----------



## Rynnye (Oct 24, 2010)

That is hilarious!!! I love it so much!!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Lol, makin pie filling.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

To funnnnny!


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

Haha, wow that is so funny lol!!


----------



## Seante (Sep 27, 2010)

Haha, cute. Gotta share this one.


----------



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

Man....words can't describe how funny that is!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

If only it were that easy lol


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

HAHA thats great and very easy to make.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

This is too awesome! I've got to make one when I'm up and at 'em! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Heehee that is awesome!


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

yep i think it would be very easy to make too. just some PVC and wood scraps and a pumpkin (paper mache or fake pumpkin of sorts and carve out the face so it can be re-used ) and even make a few fake pies from great stuff smoothed out and painted the right color using terra cotta possibly and a lil bit of paper clay for the crust. 

or just use the "pie maker" and display your own home made pies under him 
oh and dont forget the TP hanging on the side of the toilet lol


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

That's too funny. Excuse me while I clean up the coffee I sprayed all over the computer screen when I saw that.


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

sorry about that lol

maybe i should post a warning b4 people look at it ???? lol


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Lol! Poor guy is in rectal labor! "Take lots of short but fast breath's Lil buddy!" Lol! *


----------



## cbonz2002 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for a great idea! I'm working on mine now, I have my chair and the shoes plus the pvc joints for the arms & legs. I will post pics when I am done.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Pass the whipped cream, please!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

ROFLMFAO I just showed my husband this and was telling him that I'd like to try and made it. He's looking at it and says 'yeah..you'd just have to get a little chair and cut a hole in the bottom' So I say, 'Why cut a hole? The pumpkin isn't actually sh*tting out pies babe! ' Hahaha I guess it's too early in the morning for his brain to function properly.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Reminds me of that sketch by the Frantics (A Piece Of Pie), which has too much dirty language to be reposted here.

"I can make BLEEP that looks like FOOD!"
"Yeah, well, so can my mother, big deal!"


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

I came up with an idea. Why not make an outhouse for it with the door partially open and place the whole thing on a buffet table. Whenever someone wants a piece of pie, open a flap in the side and slide out a bowl shaped like a mini slop bucket? Let's see how many people would want seconds!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Haha that's great, BunnyMummy. I thought of having a can of whip cream on top of the 'toilet' as if it's a can of air freshener.


----------

